# I need T-shirts :)



## KZOR (15/12/16)

I just cannot find any vape related T-shirts to buy in my size?
I am a fairly voluptuous bloke that hates a tight fit so i am on the hunt for XXXL shirts but to no avail.
They are either sold-out immediately or just not made. Sir Vape just added a new t-shirt but lo behold .....XXXL sold out .....weird.
I would prefer doing my youtube videos while looking like a supporter of the vape habit. 
Could anyone link me to a vendor that stocks these sizes please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (15/12/16)

@Rob Fisher probably bought them all.
He saw XXXL and thought it was juice from Vapour Mountain n took it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Maybe try Custom Vape Wear here @KZOR :

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/custom-vape-wear/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

@KZOR I share your frustration... there are only a couple of Vape T-Shirts that actually fit me... the XXXL T-Shirt that @Sir Vape stock sometimes and then some of the T-Shirts @Stroodlepuff gets from the USA and she always give me a shout when they are available. 

I see on the Sir Vape PR for the launch of thier new ranges tomorrow there may be a new range of T-Shirts... if there is add an XXXL to your Snow Wolf order!

Every other T-Shirt I have bought has been too small and have been handed on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> It's society's problem, it's honetly, simply just a matter of perspective. Size doesn't matter. The inner workings of one's mind are what we alure others with. Not what size shirt w



What juice do you have in your atty tonight @Michaelsa?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KZOR (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What juice do you have in your atty tonight @Michaelsa?



28mg Tropical Sativa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Michaelsa (15/12/16)

KZOR said:


> 28mg Tropical Sativa


32mg Fruity Bastard

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (15/12/16)

28mg Mahatma Ganga

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (15/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> It's society's problem, it's honetly, simply just a matter of perspective. Size doesn't matter. The inner workings of one's mind are what we alure others with. Not what size shirt w


LOL. Next time @KZOR does a review in his size small vape T-shirt, that dude that commented on his fingernails better be smoking some of that Tropical Ganga Sativa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

@KZOR we need to hook u up with a superman t shirt then we can have batman vs superman vape review showdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imperator (15/12/16)

Literally dropped shirts off for printing today with S M L XL and guess what? No XXL or XXXL. 
Oops. 

Gonna rush to get them some bigger sizes now


----------



## Strontium (16/12/16)

Imperator said:


> Literally dropped shirts off for printing today with S M L XL and guess what? No XXL or XXXL.
> Oops.
> 
> Gonna rush to get them some bigger sizes now



If it wasn't such a PC world, those sizes would read: Child, girl, boy, man, real man, bad ass motherfluffer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/16)

Picked up an 4XL from @Sir Vape today! Awesome fit! And a cap to match!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

